# seguir / atenerse a las pautas (pauta)



## MissEliott

Bonsoir

Comment pourrais-je traduire cette expression :

*De entre las diversas pautas a que puede atenerse una traducción, el equipo...*

Parmi les différentes règles qu'une traduction peut suivre,......


Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci à tous

el equipo  se ha impuesto como criterio utilizar un lenguaje moderno.

Je ne vois pas comment traduire "De entre las diversas..."
Merci


----------



## IsaSol

_*Parmi les diverses règles...?*_
A part _*parmi*_, je ne vois rien d'autre.
Bon courage!


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

*Parmi*, es el término adecuado.

Pautas : *règles/* *normes/ critères* 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

et pourquoi pas "entre"? *Entre les diverses règles.......* puisque l'on peut choisir une chose entre deux limites, d'après le Tresor....


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien,

Parmi : entre varias cosas
Entre : entre una cosa y otra, no hay más que dos.

Por eso aquí tiene que ser "parmi".

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## shelmiket

ýo traduciria:

parmi les diverses critères qu´une traduction peut suivre

la traduccion no tiene reglas fijas, te orientas por lo criterios que existen


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,



shelmiket said:


> ýo traduciria:
> 
> parmi les diverses critères qu´une traduction peut suivre
> 
> la traduccion no tiene reglas fijas, te orientas por lo criterios que existen


 
Sólo un detalle: _critère_ es masculino. _parmi les divers critères_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Nueva pregunta​
Hola foreros, 

Tengo un pequeño problema para traducir "las pautas" en esta frase: 
"Se diseñaron las pautas sobre la creación y conducción del Primer....."

Yo siempre consideré que las pautas eran una mezcla...y que tenía varias nociones como la de " les grandes lignes" y les "étapes". 

Hay algo en francés que se asimile? Le plan? 

Gracias / Merci 
Nos vemos


----------



## papagayo

Ce mot signifie aussi "règle"
amicalement


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

S'il s'agit d'un texte administratif, vous pouvez employer aussi: _directives _(= _directrices_)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

On pourrait dire aussi: les normes, les indications, la marche à suivre.

Tout dépend du style de texte que tu as. Il nous manque le contexte. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Cierto Gevy, mea culpa por el contexto. 

Se trata de un texto que indica los resultados del primer taller sobre las matemáticas educativas entre dos escuelas de ingenieros (una Mexicana otra francesa). 

En el párrafo que nos concierne, se describen las diferentes acciones que se hicieron antes del Taller en cuestión. 

Ainsi: 

9 Nov. 2005 Segunda Reunión con      la Dirección dexxxxxx, la Dirección del Centro de      Txxxxxx y el Centro de Formación xxxxx del xx.
 


Se diseñaron las pautas sobre       la creación y conducción del Primer Seminario – Taller que se condujo el       11 y 12 de Nov. de 2005 con la temática siguiente:


Más tarde también dice: "Se dieron pautas para el diseño de instrumentos de observación"

Como ven, no se trata de un contexto particular... 

Gracias / Merci

Nos vemos


----------



## marietta1

Hola!!!
Cómo se traduciría "seguir estrictamente las pautas de la dieta"???

GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola Marietta

"suivre le régime au pied de la lettre"?


----------



## marietta1

Perfecto!!! Mil gracias!


----------



## tania88

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola, tengo una duda...que verbo sería el correcto para poner en un correo: Como verás *sigo* todas tus recomendaciones literarias... El verbo "seguir" que se usaría en este caso cuál sería?"Continuer"?

Son de estas dudas existenciales que te corroen!! jeje  Gracias


----------



## Josruecam

Hola, 

Yo utilizaría "suivre".

Un saludo.


----------



## tania88

Gracias!!!


----------

